#  Chat Ecke >   Hat einer von euch eine private KV ? >

## Läuft

Das Frage ich weil ich selber nach einer Suche und gerade total auf dem Schlauch stehe. Ich habe komplett den Überblick verloren und hoffe, dass ich hier bei euch Infos bekomme.Für mich ist es schwer zu differenzieren, welcher Anbieter das beste Angebot hat und was seriös ist oder nicht.Sollte ich im Internet suchen ? Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen ?

----------


## gisie63

Hallo läuft, meinst Du eine private Zusatzversicherung z. B. für stationäre Behandlung, Zahnzusatzkosten und für Zuzahlungen bei Sehhilfe?
Oder meinst Du eine richtige private Krankenversicherung? Dazu musst Du aber ein gewisses Mindesteinkommen nachweisen. Ansonsten bist Du ja gesetzlich Krankenversichert. 
Grundsätzlich würde ich zu einer Zusatzversicherung raten und die Gesetzliche behalten. Da hat Du auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite. Auch wenn Du aus irgend einem Grund mal in finanzielle Schwierigkeiten, z. B. Arbeitslosigkeit, kommst.
Versicherungsanbieter gibt es ja viele. Auch Dir eine seriöse Versicherung, nicht unbedingt die billigste. Du hast doch sicher schon andere Versicherungen, Auto, Hausrat, Haftpflicht etc. Da hat Du doch schon mal Anbieter. Bist Du mit den Serviceleistungen zufrieden, oder stellt Du Dir das anders vor? Lass Dich beraten. Am besten vor Ort und nicht irgend was über Internet.
LG gisie

----------


## dabar

Wenn es um die private Krankenversicherung geht, kann man sich wirklich stundenlang darüber unterhalten. Viele denken, die Art von Versicherung deckt alles ab - andere sind wiederum skeptisch.
Ich gehört zu den ersteren :d 
Habe schon knapp 2 Jahre eine private und kann mich nicht beklagen. Mir selber war es halt wichtig, dass ich einen Überblick über diverse Angebote und Anbieter habe. Diesen Überblick habe ich mir durch http://privatekrankenversicherungtests.de/ geholt. Vor allem hat ja keiner dieselben Anforderungen, deshalb sollte man selber suchen und dann entscheiden.  
Jedenfalls hat es sich für mich geloht die Versicherung abzuschließen. 
Du kannst dich ja weiterhin noch schlau machen und gucken, was dich eher anspricht und was nicht.
Achte auf die Leistungen, weil da variieren die Anbieter sehr viel..

----------


## Lottel

Nein, ich hatte bisher nicht den Eindruck dass ich das brauchen würde in irgendeiner Form! Von daher denke ich dass ich mit der normalen auch auskommen werde.

----------


## Kira01

Hallo,vllt könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen..Ich bin am Überlegen, dass ich auf PKV wechsle, deswegen habe ich ein bisschen recherchiert. Hier habe ich eine ganz gute Übersicht zu den Anbietern gefunden: https://www.versicherungen-online.de/pkv/, aber ich würde gern auch eure persönlichen Erfahrungen hören. Bei welcher privaten Krankenversicherung seid ihr?

----------


## mond1972

Seit ich mich selbstständig gemacht habe, bin ich zur PKV gewechselt und habe damit auch sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht! Vor einem Wechsel zur PKV solltest du aber auf jeden Fall verschiedene Tarife miteinander vergleichen, bevor du eine böse Überraschung erlebst. Hierbei sind Vergleichsportale wie https://www.nextli.de/rechner-privat...sicherung-pkv/ hilfreich. Was nützt dir z.B. ein Tarif mit tollen Leistungen, wenn die Beiträge viel zu hoch sind, um sie bei Geldknappheit bezahlen zu können?

----------


## GruggiM

Hey, 
habe mich vor einiger Zeit intensiv mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt. Auslöser war, dass ein Freund von mir schwer erkrankt ist und ich bei ihm live sehen musst, was da leider alles schief läuft. Im Prinzip ist es einfach. Es ist eine Kombination aus Krankenhaus, Arzt und was du sonst noch möchtest. Ich bin 34 und zahle rund 60 € - habe einen Arzttarif und meine Krankenhauskosten sind gedeckt. Ich habe hier noch eine super informative Seite zum Thema der Zusatversicherunggefunden. Leider allerdings österreichisch, aber ich glaub dort ist es eh ähnlich.
lg Michi

----------


## Gugger64

Mittlerweile gibt es eine zweite Seite von denen. Ich finde dort ist gerade das Thema Kosten für die private KV super analysiert. Da gibt's eine Tabelle für Altersklassen und einzelne Tarife hat mir persönlich noch mehr geholfen.

----------


## Gugger64

Ich habe nun meine KV auf dem Portal abgeschlossen. Genauer gesagt einen Optionstarif mit Wahlarzt, falls wer Infos sucht, dort gibt es wirklich top Informationen. lg

----------


## Gugger64

Ich weiß nicht warum - aber leider wurden meine Links oben gelöscht. Falls es euch hilft hier nochmals die Info:

----------


## spokes

weil hier keine (Werbe-)links erwünscht sind.

----------


## Gugger64

Ich hatte absolut keine Absicht hier Werbung zu verstreuen. In meiner Recherche zum Thema hatte ich Angebot von 180 € aufwärts erhalten und erst die Seite hat mir geholfen. 
Sorry, wenn das unklar war  :Sad:

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Das geht hier ja zu wie auf dem Basar  :Cheesy:

----------


## orlita01

Ich bin seit 5 Jahren privat versichert.
Habe eine relativ günstige Versicherung mit nur wenigen zusätzlichen Leistungen, die 
über die Leistungen der gesetzlichen Versicherung hinausgehen.
Bin eigentlich zufrieden. Kann bis zu 4 Monatsbeiträge zurückbekommen, wenn ich 
nichts der Versicherung einreiche, bin Gott sei dank sowieso nicht oft beim Arzt

----------

